# Riding Without OEM or aftermarket footbeds/insoles?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I feel the need to ask if there's any real problem/danger from riding in boots without the oem or any of the aftermarket insoles or foot beds? :dunno:

I have a pair of 9.5 Burton Rulers that due the the problems & deformities of my L foot, are far too painful to wear with even low volume, custom molded Sidas footbeds in them. 

When I removed the footbeds and stuck my foot in the boot without any insoles in them there was far less discomfort & pain. But after what riding with ill fitting boots has done to my feet to date...? I'm certainly a little worried about the consequences of riding without any real arch or foot support of any kind. 

Anyone have any Pros/Cons, "definitely nots, or go aheads, no problems" you can ride fine like thats" to share with me?  

-edit-
Btw, Ive sized down to a 10 boot from 10.5 and wiredsport has me needing a size 9W. Can't even shove my foot into one of those. The 9.5 was my compromise. :shrug:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems like the boot would have little to no cushioning, shock absorption, and arch support without some sort of insole.

They may feel "fine" walking around the house but I bet your feet would be singing a different tune after a hard day of riding.


----------



## Winter_Lion (Nov 30, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> I feel the need to ask if there's any real problem/danger from riding in boots without the oem or any of the aftermarket insoles or foot beds? :dunno:
> 
> I have a pair of 9.5 Burton Rulers that due the the problems & deformities of my L foot, are far too painful to wear with even low volume, custom molded Sidas footbeds in them.
> 
> ...


Remember that snowboarding boots pack out. You won't feel how much more bigger they are until after 40 days of riding. Remember also that by wearing them standing up, you are not in rising position. Bend into position and you will feel how much more space you have. Plus, you have to heat fit before anything else. Heat fitting can address issues you have with the fit and you may have to get different liners for them.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I've once had someone tell me that I don't want custom molded insoles in my snowboard boots as they are very rigid (so they're kind of a ski-boot only thing). So maybe try a softer trim to fit insole? 

Beyond that, I don't know much. I've never had custom insoles, not even in my ski boots as of yet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Varza said:


> I've once had someone tell me that I don't want custom molded insoles in my snowboard boots as they are very rigid (so they're kind of a ski-boot only thing).


makes no sense what so ever

Good luck finding an insole that's more rigid than the binding you're strapped into and the snowboard you're riding.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Chomps having seen your gnarly tootsies I have nothing to recommend except to lop them off and asked the foot F a I RY for some new ones. If she doesn't grant that wish perhaps there's some kind of gel mold stuff you can pour in your boots put, your feet in and it will make a casting.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

without some sort of arch support your feet will be killing you by mid day. besides that it should be okay... I have a pair of street shoes have 0 support and are completely flat and I have high arches. can't wear them for more than 8hrs before my feet up to my knees start hurting just doing simple work stuff while standing. I would assume doing physical activities would accelerate the pain. it would be a short term solution for a long term problem. I'd ask your podiatrist over the phone. try different wider boots like adidas or 32 that can fit your inserts. burton ruler wides while marketed as EEE, are still narrow and hurt my feet.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Varza said:


> I've once had someone tell me that I don't want custom molded insoles in my snowboard boots as they are very rigid (so they're kind of a ski-boot only thing). So maybe try a softer trim to fit insole?
> 
> Beyond that, I don't know much. I've never had custom insoles, not even in my ski boots as of yet.


Oh there's a *world* of difference to having a custom insole/footbed in sb boots. They improved my balance, board feel not to mention helped to significantly reduce a lot of the foot pain I was having over the course of my first 2-2.5 seasons. 
(...my foot pain issues have been an issue evolving in complexity and solutions over the last 6-7 years. Lol)

I *Highly* recommend looking into them. Especially if your having foot issues. 

This question is not about the wisdom or efficacy of aftermarket or custom footbeds. I'm a TOTAL convert & believer.

I'm asking this question because I just can't manage the pain & discomfort (...in my L foot only btw.) when any type of insole is used in the Rulers. 

My R foot fits just fine. But when I stand,... or squat, or bend or walk or _whatever_ with insoles in the L boot, I have pain & tendon movement, stretching, snapping across bones etc that makes wearing them intolerable. And these boots are *still* a half size bigger than my wiredsports mondo measurements.  :blink: :dunno:

And once again,... this question occurs to me because of the marked comfort, improvements in my riding, board feel & control having sized down only a half size from what I have been riding in for years. (...there's still some foot movement & slippage in these smaller boots but not near as much as the 10.5's!!)

If possible I would certainly like to see if getting closer to my actual, correct, mondosize will improve things even more so!! But as I said,... that's just not possible for me in these boots with any type of insole in them. Just too many issues with that freakin' lead L foot of mine. :dunno: (...nobody needs me to post any additional pics of that deformed monstrosity, right?) lol  

Plus,.... Im tired of spending $$$ on boots I can't wear.  I only just recently sold the 2012 Saloman faction Boas I paid $150 on sale and only got $60 for them. ...and I was Lucky to get that. :embarrased1: :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like you might have to bite the bullet and buy two pairs of boots in different sizes and have a bigger boot for your left foot. The good thing is that now you have a new pair waiting when you wear out the first pair.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Superfeet. Blue.

Like wearing nothing at all :skibanana: :skibanana: :skibanana:


----------



## Mika (May 16, 2014)

I use no insoles. Have been prescribed orthotics in the past due to flat feet and also used superfeet and nothing is as comfortable (for me) as boarding without any insole. Just try it and see what works best


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Insoles help you stay planted. They stop your feet from Sliding around in the boot, once you know your real real real boot size then buy some custom insoles. Do it some place that they actually know what’s up. Either use a local shop that’s willing to redo it if it’s not right or get it done at a major resort shop by somebody who does it every day. So dope. Every part of your foot will be communicating with the board. They last for a few seasons. Worth it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretend it's 1989 and get some Sorels and duct tape.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

_YUP,.... Nope!_ 
Not going to work. That nasty L foot just has too many issues to work with those size 9.5 boots. With or without insoles. 

So,.. these 9.5 Burton Ruler Wides that have been worn *exactly once, for a single run* will be going up for sale once I return home from Boyne.  :dunno:

I'll post pics & such in a proper FS thread when I get home.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll tell you exactly what's going to happen. 

First few days nothing. It's going to feel fine. 

You're going to get comfortable with it and start riding more aggressive and that's going to fatigue your foot a little bit, but not enough that you're thinking it's anything serious. 

You'll continue on this path and then you're going to realize your foot is splaying out and it's collapsing what little arch you have left. Perhaps you do something that requires you to drop down hard or hit a jump (not saying you will) that's going to cause the foot to splay out even more and slowly crush the arch along with all the tendons ligaments in it. 

But you might ride through this phase and then the real fun begins. Your Inner Navicular bone is going to get worked and move out of alignment and start to shift. It's going to start protruding out, your arch or what's left of it will collapse further, you're going to have a weakened ankle, your foots going to widen. It's not going to be fun. 

Or nothing is going to happen.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll tell you exactly what's going to happen.
> 
> First few days nothing. It's going to feel fine.
> 
> ...


:laugh:
Naw,... I appreciate the detailed description, but my luck is *never* that good. Im sure Id see the worst case scenario. 

Anyway,.. as I mentioned, I tried riding them without the footbed. Between the bad bunion & hammer toe on that L foot it was still painfull AF. AND because of that pain I really couldn't tighten two the zones properly so fitting that 9.5 boot in the M bindings was actually more problematic than with my size 10 32 binary's. :shrug: Go figure. :blink:

So... Ill keep wearing the size 10's for now. *With* my custom molded sidas footbeds. At least until I can find a good foot surgeon who can maybe fix dis shit during the off season.


----------



## GTDad (Feb 25, 2018)

I have been having tons of foot pain . Especially arches from
Long toe side carves.
K2 Carveair 154 with 9.5 ride Jackson's boots.
I put in superfeet redhots and was blown away . After 2nd day on them my feet were actually comfortable for the first time ever.
I already had tried some other foot beds first but to no avail .
Also scored some nice 2o17 cartel Ltd 's (comes with diode back and straps ). Also helped with comfort .


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Try a pair of crocks inside your boot.


----------



## GTDad (Feb 25, 2018)

f00bar said:


> Try a pair of crocks inside your boot.




Thanks no.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I have some older, too-big boots with custom beds. The custom beds anchored me very well in a boot that was too big. I still have the boots. I wear them for long days goofing around with my snowrhrower or playing with my kids. I can ride in them. But sizing down and getting custom beds in smaller boots was the bomb. 

I have three pairs of boots. A pair of old soft boots that were too big. A pair of new soft boots that are as small as humanly possible after heat mold and new custom beds. And a pair of hard boots with custom beds and power wrap heatmold liners. I rode in all three as they came stock. And I always felt the shortcomings. Custom beds. Custom beds are the key to the whole thing.

Assuming your boots fit and are appropriately stiff for what you are trying to do: custom beds are the thing you want. This time of year you can get them usually on discount. Usually they’re cheaper if you buy them when you buy boots. If you buy boots and get them fitted all the way then you can almost always go back and complain until they’re perfect. 

Custom foot beds. Yes. Get them. They are worth $150. If you can get them for less like this time of the year then it’s like free money provided your boots actually really fit.


----------

